# Kidney Plate ?



## mosparky (Feb 23, 2019)

I recently got a TSM branded #12 grinder https://www.sausagemaker.com/12-Kitchen-Meat-Grinder-Black-p/15-1133.htm and haven't even unpacked it yet. The discriptions on most grinders would lead one to think the kidney plate is ONLY for stuffing off the grinder, I think they usually call them a spacer. Can I grind thru this plate or is that only with certain grinders ?


----------



## motocrash (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't see why you couldn't,as long as the knife is big enough to span the holes.Sure won't get much grinding done though,more like chopping.
Edit: The kidney plate thickness...It would need to be able to tighten up,same as the grinding plates.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2019)

The Kidney plate your talking about is also called the stuffing plate. This plate is not meant to be used with your blade. The plate is used with no blade and its for stuffing. If your wanting course grind meat, just use the larger plate


----------

